# canning maple syrup



## emma's sheep

My husband and I are taping a few maples and wanting to can and preserve the maple syrup. I am wondering if you need to hot water bath it or can you just put it into hot jars. I live in Nova Scotia and we have had a very mild winter and the sap is running already. Thanks Emma


----------



## Mavors

emma's sheep said:


> My husband and I are taping a few maples and wanting to can and preserve the maple syrup. I am wondering if you need to hot water bath it or can you just put it into hot jars. I live in Nova Scotia and we have had a very mild winter and the sap is running already. Thanks Emma


We have been canning maple syrup a couple years now. I sterilize the jars and lids in boiling water then just pour the freshly boiled sap into the jars once the sap is between 180 and 190 degrees. I usually use pint jars, but do some quarts as well. Leave a half inch head and turn upside down a few times right after you fill the jar and place on the lid and ring. The jars will pop and vacuum seal as they cool. We just opened a jar from last year and it is as good as when we made it. No water bath required.

p.s. Jars should be hot when you pour the sap in them as the hot sap can break the jars if the are cold.

Mav


----------



## emma's sheep

I realize the jars have to be hot but I was wondering if i have to hotwater bath them also?


----------



## Mavors

No need to put in hot water bath except to sterilize the jars before canning.

Mav


----------



## emma's sheep

Thankyou Mav I have not tried to can it before. How long will it last in the jars. does it seem to have a good shelf life? thanks emma


----------



## Mavors

emma's sheep said:


> Thankyou Mav I have not tried to can it before. How long will it last in the jars. does it seem to have a good shelf life? thanks emma


I just opened a jar that was on the shelf for a year. Still as good as when I canned it. Not sure how much longer it lasts as that is the longest some has ever lasted for us. lol We tend to eat it way before it has a chance to go bad. 

Mav


----------



## Macybaby

There are several people on HT that process their own syrup and seal it up. I buy some and it comes sealed in a plastic jug, and it keeps very well. 

If you do some seaching on Maple Syrup on the other forums, you should find lots of disussions on the subject, though it's rarely taked aobut on Preseving the Harvest subforum.


----------



## suitcase_sally

I bought some gallons from someone on HT last year and wanted to put it in smaller containers. I was told to heat it to 180Âº, pour into clean containers and seal. In my case, I was re-packaging into 12 oz. and 7 oz. beer bottles. I first sterilized them with potassium metabisulfite (used in wine making to sterilize) and filled the bottles to with 1" and capped them. Worked great!


----------



## praieri winds

www.ehow.com has some good instructions for making your own bottles of syrup


----------



## tallpines

emma's sheep said:


> Thankyou Mav I have not tried to can it before. How long will it last in the jars. does it seem to have a good shelf life? thanks emma


We had a couple quarts that were misplaced during a move.
They were about 6-7 years old when we found them.
Syrup in them was just as good as "fresh".............


----------



## emma's sheep

Mine turned out great, just requires a lot of boiling down. The first batch will be eaten up quickly I am sure. It tastes great.


----------

